# What is the best flying game or sim for os x 10.4?



## regush5 (Mar 4, 2007)

New to the Mac world, would appreciate any suggestions or info on the best flying game or sim that will work well on os x 10.4.Thanks!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

X-Plane is the gold standard - it's a sim - long learning curve.


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*X-Plane*

No doubt about it. X-Plane is tops.

X-Plane, by Austin Meyer


I fly Radio Control aircraft and use my R/C transmitter with a device that plugs into the USB port. It is great being able to fly around using the transmitter.

Many, many aircraft are available for download. Most are free, some are not. The DH Beaver is really good.

Here is a link to a mass of stuff related to X-Plane.

X-Plane, by Austin Meyer


This is the Otter screen shot from X-Plane. I really like flying this around New Zealand.

Sorry Sorry Sorry It is the Otter. Not sure why it was called a Beaver on the site.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

There is also FA/18 OIF which has boring desert scenery but a good flight model and weapons. I bought X-Plane 8 last year and the full install is almost 60 Gigs. 8 DL DVD's came with it.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*I don't think so*



cloudniner said:


> No doubt about it. X-Plane is tops.
> 
> X-Plane, by Austin Meyer
> 
> ...


I think the plane shown is actually a DH Otter or the Beavers big brother


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Carl said:


> There is also FA/18 OIF which has boring desert scenery but a good flight model and weapons. I bought X-Plane 8 last year and the full install is almost 60 Gigs. 8 DL DVD's came with it.


Wow. That's a giant application!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> Wow. That's a giant application!


It also includes scenery for the entire globe, if I recall.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Brian Scully said:


> I think the plane shown is actually a DH Otter or the Beavers big brother


Right you are. There is a big difference.

Otter:










Beaver:


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I have really have to grow-up.;

I giggled at the planes call letters _C-FUKN_. :lmao:


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

X-Plane, hands down. You do have to have a powerful system to take full advantage of the app though.


----------



## RKM (Jun 23, 2005)

I know the specs say 1ghz but will it run on a dual 867?


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Download the demo: X-Plane, by Austin Meyer


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Heart said:


> I have really have to grow-up.;
> 
> I giggled at the planes call letters _C-FUKN_. :lmao:


Why do you think I made the pics so large?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

RKM said:


> I know the specs say 1ghz but will it run on a dual 867?


I think you'll want a 128 MB+ video card before a faster processor.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Lars said:


> I think you'll want a 128 MB+ video card before a faster processor.



X-Plane runs decently on my iBook (sig), though I did have to disable a lot. Using it with a Macally AirStick.


----------



## regush5 (Mar 4, 2007)

*?*

I have a 24 ' stock new mac , thats all i know and it is 10.4.If you know can you fight with other planes with an x-plane, also a 3-d logistics joy stick, thanks!


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

The downside of X-Plane is that it is not a shooter. The only OSX shooter is FA/18 and there is also another WWII one that I cant recall right now.
As a flight sim enthusiast, I have to say, I miss OS9 for this stuff.
A10 Attack was a riot, Falcon was good too, and FA/18 Korea was also fun. It had decent scenery and good AI for fighting.
I suppose this is the upside of Intel Macs. I don't have Bootcamp installed on my 24 inch iMac because when I tried it last time, I trashed my hard drive. I am backed up now, but still gun shy about doing that again. I have a perfectly good PC in the other room that plays games, so am staying away from it.

Flightgear is one of the sims out that lets you fight.Also search for WarBirds OS X.


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Flight games*

Out of curiosity, would any of these games help to learn how to fly a small plane?
Would they be anything close to a flight simulator? My kids paly a lot of video games but if this one gave them some useful knowledge, I might even o for it..


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Fly - maybe a bit but flying in the sense of physical skills is like a bicycle - has to be learned and once learned aside from being rusty on the judgement aspect is certainly a life long physical skill for small craft.
The good flight sims will do the physics very well and prove quite quickly how easy it is to get into trouble.

Navigate - much more learning content tho MSs is the best for that and is approved for certain types of training. I doubt younger kids have the interest in the navigation aspect.

Useful?? get a Wii - at least there are some activities and you'll have something to share with them.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Certain versions of X-Plane have been certified by the FAA for actual sim-time logging (using an approved $50,000+ motion platform), and all that code is included in the retail copy. It's highly realistic - moreso than Microsoft Flight Simulator - but it still can't compare with actual in-flight training.

It's a great way to get started with aviation - Austin Meyer, the man behind X-Plane, coded the helicopter flight model without ever flying one himself. He got a chance to take one for a spin, and said his flight model matched reality almost perfectly.


----------



## Traveling Wilbury (Dec 11, 2002)

*Warbirds*

I 've always really liked the warbirds stuff a WWII and WWI combat simulator especially the online big games they had, haven't played in a while online do to living in the country but it was a blast when I had high speed. Beware there are hardcore flyers and squadrons that practice their technique and have it allll down, steep learning curve to stay alive. graphics where good but not great last download version I had but it makes up for it in game play.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

RKM said:


> I know the specs say 1ghz but will it run on a dual 867?


It ran just find on my 667 TiBook!!!!


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

jmlachance said:


> Out of curiosity, would any of these games help to learn how to fly a small plane?


You must be carefull.... you can pick up bad habits that will then be hard to beat when you actually get behind the yoke of the real thing....


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

X-plane is FAA approved for some flight time. It is far more accurate than MS Flight Simulator, but a little less fun. I have flown in real and sim, and I guess X-Plane is the most accurate. Actually flying, is probably easier than a sim because you can feel it. Sort of like driving.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Heart said:


> I have really have to grow-up.;
> 
> I giggled at the planes call letters _C-FUKN_. :lmao:


yeah, SINC is right
time to start editing content on ehmac
we don't need that kind of foul language...
i call on the mayor to remove that pic...


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

OSX SkyFighters 1945 1.0.4 - MacUpdate

OSX SkyFighters 1945 is a WWII flight sim that features quick dogfights, mission play, online play and a Mission Builder.

Fly against computer AI aircraft, or against others over a network. (No extra charge for network play.) Create custom paint jobs for your aircraft.

Best? Not likely. Free? Yes.


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*Flyboys Game for Mac*

I understand that a game based on the Flyboys movie is either available or is going to be for the mac.

Check it here: Inside Mac Games News: Flyboys Heading To Mac


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

There is one on sourceforge, it is really good. Best of all it is free.

SourceForge.net: FlightGear Mac OS X


----------

